# Mad River Glen - Video Report 2/18/15



## SkiRay (Feb 26, 2015)

MAD RIVER
You won't find a big fancy lodge. 
To be lost in the crowd. 
You won't find a speedy gondola. 
Or even a detachable quad. 
You won't find big wide open runs 
and lots of groomed trails.

You will find comfort.
 A place to be who you are. 
A single chair to share a few moments of serenity
 A place where memories are shared together 
A warm bowl of Chili waiting for you at the bottom 
You reached your happy place. 
A place we call home.

- by Alicia Alba


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2015)

nice footage in ice castle and half pipe


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you.. Our camera was acting up so, we got what we could.. So glad you liked it.


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahh. One more thing watch beyond the credits...


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 1, 2015)

Mad River Barn posted it to their FB page..


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't realize they allowed kids to rife the single on their parents lap. That doesn't seem very safe to me...


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 1, 2015)

All the parents that ski at MRG do this. We were not the 1st. And to be honest, my wife says it's safer than many of the old double chair lifts she has taken our little girl on.


----------

